# Sketch Dump...



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 14, 2016)

So, I do a little art... and I'll dump anything here for now......

For now.. I got a thumbnail to show of my fr,
Luku...


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 14, 2016)

Thats alittle further than i get before i get stuck like a saw blade in a tree.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 15, 2016)

OHMYGODOMYGODOHMYGOD
I FINALLY DID A DECENT ANTRO SKETCH....


----------



## Teniwolf (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice work on it, the feet look really good! Keep it up


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 15, 2016)

Teniwolf said:


> Nice work on it, the feet look really good! Keep it up


XD I was always the best out of my friends at drawing the lower body. Which is really weird if you think about it...


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 21, 2016)

So... I wanna die apparently... As if the face wasn't bad enough digitally.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 21, 2016)

OK... I finished the above drawing.
But now my eyes hurt...... owwwwwww.......


----------



## Teniwolf (Apr 22, 2016)

That's not so bad,  it's definitely a great starting point. All I would suggest is to add a little texture and then it might come more to life but still great job!


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

Woo! Nice going. I still want to see you try and draw Cris some more.


----------

